# Pink spot on lip?



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has encountered this? About a week ago I noticed this pink spot on Coopers lip. It's not raised, and it doesn't bother him at all. It just looks odd to me. Does anyone know what it could be? 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like maybe a little scar?

Rocket's lips are pink where his top incisors overlap his bottom lip.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

My parents' dog - also Cooper - had his lips go pink. It was bizarre, but the vet told them there was nothing to worry about. Doesn't hurt to ask the vet, especially since I don't know if it's the same thing.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

My pup had to pink spots on her lips and within a week they went away 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

